# Verschenke 3x TS3 Server



## Floriana (7. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Community

Ich habe eine NPL Lizenz von Teamspeak erworben und habe noch 3 Server frei.
Ich betreibe kein sponsoring oder ähnliches. Ich will keine Gegenleistung. Mein Anliegen ist einfach die 3 Server an Gilden Clans oder anderes zu verteilen bevor sie ungenutzt sind.

Allerdings habe ich ein paar Forderungen.

Ich möchte das sie auch eine Aktive Gilde oder Clan nutzen wo mind. 10-15 Leute täglich Online sind. 
Da ich Privatmann bin habt ihr kein Anspruch auf Support. 

Ihr bekommt:
1 Server mit 50 Slots der so wie ihr wollt eingerichtet werden kann. D.h. Banner und sonstiges ist frei wählbar von Euch. Allerdings sind commerzielle Werbebanner verboten. 

Ich will:
Eine aktive Gilde / Clan

Dann habe ich noch EINEN Server der schon aktiv ist wo ich an kleiner Gilden Clans von 5-9 Leuten Channels vergebe mit Channeladmin rechten wo ihr euch selbst verwalten könnt mit ein paar Subchanneln. 
Auch hier könnt ihr Euch bewerben.


Ihr könnt Euch mal unter der Dynamischen IP 2xlc.dlinkddns.com einloggen und testen.

Bewerbungen per PN

Gruß Bernd


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

Weil es sich offensichtlich um kein kommerzielles Angebot und kommerzielle Hintergründe, Tauschhandel oder sonstige Produktplatzierung (siehe [netiquette] und [regeln]) handelt, bleibt der Thread offen.
Aber Bitte seid Euch bei der Annahme eines Angebots immer bewusst, wie viele bzw. welche Daten ihr von Euch dabei preisgebt.

Wir übernehmen keine Verantwortung für das oben erwähnte private Geschenk.


----------



## Floriana (7. März 2013)

Hallo

Ich will und brauche keine Daten. Nichtmal eine E-Mail Adresse. Es ist und bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob er mir eine Mail schreiben will oder später vielleicht ne SMS/Whatsapp wenn er Fragen oder Probleme mit dem Server hat. 

Ich wiederhole AUSDRÜCKLICH das ich mir bei TeamSpeak Systems eine NPL Lizenz geholt habe da ich selbst ein DOTA2 Black Ops Spieler bin und eben nicht alles über einen Server machen wollte. Ich kenne die Preise von TS3 Servern und fände es schade wenn ich die Server die ich noch über habe bzw. jetzt noch frei sind, einstauben lasse.


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Steht das Angebot noch?
Wenn ja, dann hätte ich Interesse an dem 50 Slot Server. 10-15 Leute sollten täglich aufm TS sein.


----------



## Floriana (6. April 2013)

Ja steht noch.

Du hast eine PN


----------



## laravina (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen ich hab mal eine frage steht dein angebot noch
oder komme ich da schon zuspät??
MFG Laravina =)


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2014)

Ist ja erst gut 1 Jahr her.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2014)

mensch. legendary kann zählen? boar ey


----------

